# Medals



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Book to download. in pdf.
War Medals And Decorations
Issued To The British Military
And Naval Forces And Allies
From I588 To 1910.
By D. Hastings Irwin.
Lists of recipients of major awards, (eg Victoria Cross full list).
and lists participating ships of Naval Actions, Commanders, Captains .....
as well as participating Land Fighting Units in Ground operations.
Fully illustrated; 260Mb.

http://ia340915.us.archive.org/3/items/warmedalsdecorat00irwiuoft/warmedalsdecorat00irwiuoft.pdf


----------

